

Ask HN: which RSS reader is the most like Google Reader? - skarmklart

Self-explanatory.
======
christianpuri
I just released Reader.is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5905943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5905943)
I tried not to make it exactly like Google Reader as all other reader tried
just to copy Google Reader..

------
Concours
Well, I've heard and seen good things about yoleorss and Feedly , in
combination with [http://www.feedsapi.org](http://www.feedsapi.org) , you
should be good to go

------
brent_noorda
BazQux Reader [http://bazqux.com/](http://bazqux.com/)

